# How it smells



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know if it's just me, but correct me if I'm wrong. A penis has a certain scent about it, it's not odourless if I put it that way right? Atleast mine isn't. It doesn't reek or anything but it has a certain genitalia scent and thats normal right?

I'm a virgin obviously but I have some concerns of how the woman would react when she finds out it's not completley odourless.

So how do women deal with the scent?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't tell you first hand because I'm not a woman but from my experience with the women in my life, my personal hygiene and grooming is a MUST. Also what you consume (food, cigarettes, alcohol) will certainly have an impact on your body odor, including the odor from your penis. Barring any medical condition, you have a lot of control over your body odor.


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

morituri said:


> I can't tell you first hand because I'm not a woman but from my experience with the women in my life, my personal hygiene and grooming is a MUST. Also what you consume (food, cigarettes, alcohol) will certainly have an impact on your body odor, including the odor from your penis. Barring any medical condition, you have a lot of control over your body odor.


I'm very hygienic. I'm not a slob or anything lol.

So it isn't normal for a penis to have a scent? Are most penises really completley odorless?

The only time my penis is completley odorless is if I have just taken a shower.


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

I just wanna make one thing clear here. 

It's not that it reeks if I just pull it out of my pants! Just so you don't think it's THAT bad.

But(Im gonna get graphic now), if I were to touch it with my finger on the "head" right now... my finger would have a scent of penis. That is what I'm talking about... not reeking from several yards.

It's not like if I touch my stomach with my finger, then it obviously doesn't smell anything because skin is odorless.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Both men and women have a scent. 

Personal hygiene is important - keep yourself clean and well-groomed. Although you will still likely have some scent even after bathing - that is normal.

Honestly - being in a committed relationship - my husband's scent is just part of him. Doesn't bother me at all - and is somewhat erotic.

If you're a young guy with a lot of questions and curiosity, you might want to check out this site from the Kinsey Institute specifically for young adults: 

Kinsey Confidential | Sex Blog, Sexual Health Podcast and Newspaper Column from the Kinsey Institute

Best wishes.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't worry about it. Men and women have a scent. It is what helps draw us to mate. 

Just keep clean and fresh and a normal healthy scent is not a problem.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I think even a virgin (woman) would expect it to have some scent since female genitalia also do.

I've ... um ... smelled a few in my day. Some were downright nasty. Others were nice. Most were okay, not great. 

The one belonging to the man I married smells nice. It becomes completely odorless a few seconds into a BJ though - I'm not sure if that's the case for all guys or what.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the smell of my husband's penis. lol. That is probably one of the weirdest sentences I've ever written. But I do like the smell. It's his smell 

So, Brian, you are a virgin? 



> I'm a virgin obviously but I have some concerns of how the woman would react when she finds out it's not completley odourless.


That's funny because you seem to know everything about what women do and don't like in bed.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

omega said:


> The one belonging to the man I married smells nice. It becomes completely odorless a few seconds into a BJ though - I'm not sure if that's the case for all guys or what.


I think that's because our saliva gets on it so we're smelling ourselves lol. I wouldn't say it's odorless though...


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> So, Brian, you are a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny because you seem to know everything about what women do and don't like in bed.


I'm just havin a realistic view on things. It's called common sense.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Brian. said:


> I'm just havin a realistic view on things. It's called common sense.


No, it's called uneducated.

When you've been with a woman, get back to me about what they like. :rofl:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

my husbands penis and balls have a smell, kinda musky but not funky. i love it, it smells like him. *sigh*


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Brian. said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but correct me if I'm wrong. A penis has a certain scent about it, it's not odourless if I put it that way right? Atleast mine isn't. It doesn't reek or anything but it has a certain genitalia scent and thats normal right?
> 
> I'm a virgin obviously but I have some concerns of how the woman would react when she finds out it's not completley odourless.
> 
> So how do women deal with the scent?


Brian,

I liked the way you phrased this question, much better than some of your past ones. 

I'm a guy, so I'm dealing with the same side of the fence as you. And yes, my genital area in general has a scent to it. Given a choice, if I'm going to be intimate, I prefer to have taken a shower shortly before. But practically speaking, it's pretty tough to hop in the shower just before hoping into bed every time. So long as you keep yourself as clean as possible, you should do alright.

One question... Are you circumcised? I am, but I understand that uncircumcised men can get more funky than guys who had a little taken off the top. Proper cleaning is even more important in those cases.

You'll also find that women have a scent to them as well. And as with guys, some will be more pleasing than others, and it can vary from day to day. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

PBear said:


> Brian,
> 
> I liked the way you phrased this question, much better than some of your past ones.
> 
> ...


I'm uncircumcised but I wash it like twice a day atleast.

I know women also have a scent. But I feel that I can deal with that, I'm a guy so I will not get affected by a scent(espec from a woman). I know I'm a virgin and have no experience but I think I am very errr accepting. So it doesn't matter if theres some odor.

I'm just not sure if women think the same way. Like if scent is a bigger deal to them and they're more sensitive to it.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband is uncircumcised and smells yummy - don't worry, circ v. uncirc is not a problem. As long as you're clean, and it sounds like you are, you have nothing to worry about


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Musk, the odor from deer testicles, is used in male perfumes:

Musk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your sexual odor, and the female odor, are meant to arouse each other. 

As others have said, you should be fresh and clean, but a woman who loves you will be aroused by your smell.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

No man or woman's private parts are odourless. As long as you keep it clean, a little scent is natural.

If you are uncut, make sure that you pull the skin back and clean it. I have slept with uncut men in the past, who smelled like rancid pee. These dudes always expected BJ's...ugh! They never got any.

Now that you have disclosed your virginity, the inane posts about women make more sense.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I never paid any attention to what his penis smells like but someone said earlier that nobody is odorless so I suppose he has a smell but it doesn't bother me so apparently I like it  Many people think they have a peculiar (not smelly) smell down there but 9 times out of 10 your partner will like it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Shower + cornstarch baby powder around the turf and on the boys.
You're good to go.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

When you are clean, and even if you sweat, the scent you produce has pheromones and is often a sweet smell, if you go unwashed for long, especially if you sweat a lot, the bacteria accumulate and start producing a less than ideal smell. It is so bizarre that I stumbled on this thread just now cuz an hour ago I just finished a workout and noticed how strong my sweat down there was smelling like semen. (TMI??) anyways I just googled this a couple miniutes before seeing this thread... weird. I miss when my stbx would pay me compliments on my smell.


----------



## NALLA80 (Oct 9, 2011)

that_girl said:


> No, it's called uneducated.
> 
> When you've been with a woman, get back to me about what they like. :rofl:


huh, I totally agree with you. he called me a troll because I asked a question about why my husband would not ejaculate in my mouth during BJ. 

seriously Brian., you should not be allowed to comment to any thread, you judge every one, and it seems like you freak out regarding women who love sex and unafraid about talking about it.

by the way, from my experience, of course it might have a smell, but like someone said, it is the smell of your partner, so it is more of a turn on, it doesn't bother me at all and most of the time, I cannot even smell it.


----------



## robot_90 (Jan 20, 2013)

hell yea i love the funk and the smell of a female and her ass it turns m on and they never have a problem with me smelling them and not have problems with my smell in fact we smell each other randomly for a stink lol hey got b freaky and it wont kill u hey the females love to b embrace by their smell by doing that u can have it ur way


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

janesmith said:


> my husbands penis and balls have a smell, kinda musky but not funky. i love it, it smells like him. *sigh*


Yep!!! Love it!!!


----------



## robot_90 (Jan 20, 2013)

its the best aint it but its hard 2 find some1 comfrontble these days with that


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Whatever you do, just skip the Axe Body Spray. Eventually Colorado Springs will figure out that crap is the best abstinence only remedy there is and start passing it out at proms.


----------

